# worms



## Tango29 (Oct 19, 2006)

I was sitting in front of my tank one night and I noticed that I have these little white worms. Im not sure what they are. Theyre white and about 2 inches long but very very thin. There are quite a few of them too. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Ziek (Oct 17, 2006)

there are alot of white worms out there, a picture might help.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

At night they could be bristle worms. Little detrivors that you never want to touch with the hand. Could also be medusa/spaghetti worms. Having them is a sign of a healthy maturing tank. Whatever they may be.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like spaghetti worms to me, but a picture would surely help.


----------



## Tango29 (Oct 19, 2006)

they are WAY too small to get a picture of. I mean I could hardly see them. I thought they were just strands of hair in my tank for a while lol.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, those would be spaghetti worms. They're a good thing, enjoy watching them and let them do their job. This is a sign of a healthy tank.


----------

